# Tomb Raider ähnliches Spiel gesucht!



## Eyatrian (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Jahren verschlinge ich jeden Teil der Tomb Raider Reihe mit Begeisterung. Nun Suche ich zur Zeit ein Spiel, das diesen Spielen ähnelt. 

Um konkret zu sein suche ich ein Adventure Spiel, mit Rätseln und Kletterpartien wie in den Lara Croft Spielen. Ein bisschen Kampf kann dabei auch 
vorkommen, nur sollte er absolut nicht im Vordergrund stehen. ( wer Anniversary oder Underworld gespielt hat weiß ungefähr was ich will).


Danke für eure Vorschläge schon einmal im Voraus.

Eyatrian


----------



## Eyatrian (31. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?  Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Tomb Raider alleine dieses Genre einnimmt ?!


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Dezember 2010)

Doch im Prinzip tut es das. 
Die meisten anderen haben meist doch mehr Gemetzel und weniger Rätsel. So wie TR ist kein zweites Spiel.
Wenn man Beispiele nennen soll, die eine gewisse Ähnlichkiet aufweisen, würde ich zwei Spiele nennen, die aber bei weitem Actionlastiger sind:

*Prince of Persia* und *Assassin´s Creed 1 & 2*


----------



## Torti20 (1. Januar 2011)

gab´s da nicht mal nen relativ neuen indiana jones titel. 
ähnlich wie tr aufgebaut?

mfg torti


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2011)

Ich nehme mal an dass du dann auch "Guardian of Light" schon hast?


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Januar 2011)

hmm dann muss ich mal schauen was Assassin's Creed hergibt. Und ja ich hab Guardian of Light schon, auch wenn es ja genau genommen kein richtiger Tomb Raider Teil war .

Erstaunlich, dass eine doch ziemlich erfolgreiche Idee so wenig vertreten ist.


----------



## Locopoco (6. Januar 2011)

So direkt etwas wie Tomb Raider gab es meiner ansicht schon lange nicht mehr.

Bei den folgenden aktuelleren Spielen hatte ich, als auch Tomb Raider Fan, sehr viel Spass.

- Darksiders (aber eher simple Sprungeinlagen und deutlich mehr Aktion, aber sehr witzige Rätsel, offenere Spielwelt)
- Batman: Arkham Asylum (auch hoher Aktionanteil, Sprungeinlagen eher lächerlich, Rätsel wenn man die optionlen Riddleraufgaben löst aber sehr spassig)

Falls eine PS3 forhanden:
- Uncharted 1 & 2 (sehr viel Aktion)

Vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei.


----------



## JonesC (8. Januar 2011)

Da ich auch Adventures wie Tomb Raider liebe und auch alle durch habe, kann ich dir zu aller erst Uncharted empfehlen. Schwerpunkt auf Teil 2, der Titel Rockt alles weg^^

Und so ähnlich wird T R 9 auch werden nach den neuesten Infos....

Assa 1- 2 sind auch ok, da muss man Gedult haben und ein ruhigeres Spielprinzip abzeptieren...


oder auch ganz neu Enclaved, habe bis jetzt nur die Demo gespielt aber der Look und die Inzinierung gefällt mir auch schon sehr^^


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2011)

Theoretisch Uncharted 2. Eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten meiner Meinung nach. Da wird schon viel Geballert aber lange Kletterpartien gibts auch. Vor allem bin ich in Tomb Raider ständig gestorben und das Spiel war schuld. Uncharted 2 spielt sich so gut und fließend, da ist man immer eindeutig selbst fürs Sterben verantwortlich. 
Von Uncharted 1 rate ich ab, das ist noch sehr unausgereift im Vergleich. Drake ist im Grunde die männliche Version von Lara und man ist ständig in Tempeln und Dschungeln unterwegs.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2011)

"Mirror's Edge" ist auch 'n Tipp wert.


----------



## Morwenth (31. März 2011)

Uncharted 2 ist auch das erste, was mir in den Sinn kam. Macht Laune. der dritte Teil ist auch schon in Arbeit, kommt im November. Wie wichtig sind dir die Sprungeinlagen im Vergleich zur Action, wie anspruchsvoll müssen die sein?  Würde dementsprechend entweder eher Darksiders empfehlen (primär Action) oder aber Mirror's Edge (primär Springen).


----------

